# Feeling quite vengeful toward WW



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe vengeful isn't the right word. I'm feeling a lot of anger today. She left my daughter and I and moved in with AP and I know they spend Sundays together, never calls to have her daughter on Sundays. It's actually great for me having her all day, it's just this lack of caring on her part, she's so content being a part time mother, it makes me sick. 

I've been doing so much better lately, looking forward with hope, less anxious, and doing the 180. But sometimes my thoughts get away from me and the anger surfaces. 

I think most of us BS hope that our cheating spouses get some kind of payback for the devastation they've caused, but I'm beginning to think that so many of them get away with it, go on their merry way, start their new lives and could not care less about the ones they've hurt.

The only thing that would satisfy me would be if what she did to us happens to her, but at this point, I'll settle for any kind of suffering. It's bad I know, and I hope it passes, but right now I'm so angry.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Chill out brother, stop worring about her crap and when the karma bus is coming for her...theres a good chance you might never know .

So work on your self and as long as your happy, then thats the best revenge you can get.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Turn that fraun upside down..LOL

God I'm cornny.LOL


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks! You are definitely right.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I totally understand! All kinds of fantasies...and not the good ones. You just have to trust that someone who can do such things will continue to do so. They don't deal with issues, they run away. Therefore, they will NEVER be truly happy. Leave her to dig her own hole and stop worrying about it. Cousre it will come back to bite her. It can't help but!


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

I understand your emotions. The best thing for you,is to be happy, healthy and enjoy life......A revenge type of attitude will cause you more pain than her...If she sees you doing great and being happy (without her) you will pain her inadvertently , not even thinking about it


----------



## claudiagoul (Sep 24, 2012)

then thats the best revenge you can get.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

MainCourse

See the divorce through. And find a new dish and put it on the menu.

And Karma is real but the key is to not wait for it to happen.

Love your D and protect her. 

Your STBXW will realize what she has truly done someday when she sees your D growing up standing next to you and not her.

It is inevitable.

No matter what take your life by the horns and live it to the fullest.

You will not be alone for long. Good guys never are!

And your STBXW can go have fun with "Grandpa" in a few more years.

HM64


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The moment the D is signed post both WW and AP on cheaterville.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

From what you have already described as to the OM's health and finances, your WW will sooner or later come to the very real and sad conclusion that she effed up bigtime.

It will come and I would wait with anticipation for that day.

Just for the look on her face as you close the front door on her.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

Patients, it takes a couple of months or so for the honeymoon stage of the A to die off once it becomes a real relationship. Once that happens she will start comparing him to you in a more clear headed manner and of course he will most likely start to miss his ex-W himself. Probably within 6 months their relationship will start to implode. There is a slight chance it won’t but looking over your situation it does appear she is getting in over her head.

The best thing you can do is avoid her at all cost. She will regret this one day and you might find that in the long run she did you a favor leaving. 

BTW, my FWW did the same thing to me (first moved in with her mom then the AP). It only lasted 2 or 3 months once she moved in. He was leaving his W and he was 19 yrs older than her.


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Some good doses of reality. Thanks for the help.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never understood how a woman can bare to only have her children part time. That is probably why my FWH got a second chance.

The payback will come when the children realize she abandones them for her AP. Do not ever tell them that it what is happening, just let them figure it out for themselves. Please be sure to let them know that you love them with your whole heart. You understand how much it hurts. And that it is not about them. Give lots of hugs and kisses. You are now going to be their whole world. Good luck with the kiddos. It is a hard road to walk.


----------

